# Trek Cali For My Wife



## jfett (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello ladies,

My wife has a cheap 26" mountain bike I bought from nashbar.com. Its cheap and kind of heavy. She wants to mountain bike but doesn't really like the bike. I think I was a little hasty in buying it. I'm shopping around for a new bike for her and thought the Trek Cali looked really nice. My wife doesn't like how much riding over roots and rocks jar her on the 26" bike, so I figured 29er is the way to go. Anyone ride the Trek Cali? Thoughts? Good, Bad?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Why don't you and her go test ride some bikes and then she gets to pick out what she likes.Would you want her to pick out your next bike?You could see if there are any demo days coming up or if any shops have rentals.


----------



## jfett (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh yes, she is definitely going to ride and pick her own bike this time. She doesn't know much about bikes but she gave me a few certain things that she knows she wants. I'm looking for possibles before we go test them out. Trek Cali is at the top of the list and I wanted some reviews from some woman who had actually ridden it.

I should add, we live quite a ways from a good bike shop so if we want to test it, we have to make a trip of it.


----------



## krusher86 (May 16, 2016)

I have the trek cali! Great bike but i got it in a size too big! I sold it and bought one that has a smaller frame, but definitely a great bike and smooth ride. She'll love it!


----------



## RamblerBill (Nov 29, 2015)

The Cali has been a great bike for my wife. She has the 2014 version I think. It is a 29er but the low stand over height keeps her comfortable and the big wheels helps with the trail. Never thought I would see her mountain biking but she has really taken to it with the Cali.


----------

